# Resident Evil - Welcome to Raccoon City: Erster Trailer zum neuen Horrorfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil - Welcome to Raccoon City: Erster Trailer zum neuen Horrorfilm* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Baer85 (8. Oktober 2021)

Hab ich lust drauf. Hoffentlich ein Reboot ohne Fremdschäm potenzial.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Wow! Sehr hoher Wiedererkennungswert - das ist ja reiner Fanservice schon! Schade nur, dass sie nicht chronologisch vorgehen, und der 1. Teil des Films, wie das 1. Spiel, im Herrenhaus spielt. Befürchte, dass sie hier 2 Teile zusammenschmeißen, oder noch schlimmer, die Story des 1. Teils kurz durchrushen werden.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (10. Oktober 2021)

Das soll sich näher an den Originalspielen orientieren? Hab' mit viel Fantasie Claire erkennen können, von den Locations her auch den Großteil des Trailers nicht (bis auf die offensichtlichen Stellen Eingang Herrenhaus etc., aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Die Charaktere... Waren da Jill und Chris, Barry und Wesker dabei? Hab' sie nicht gesehen...).


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2021)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Das soll sich näher an den Originalspielen orientieren?


Definitiv näher als alle vorherigen RE-Filme😅


----------



## bynemesis (10. Oktober 2021)

trash Mulle Milla fehlt mir ja doch sehr.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (10. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Definitiv näher als alle vorherigen RE-Filme😅


Das war ja auch nicht schwer. Die vorherigen Filme hatten ja so ziemlich 0 etwas mit den Spielvorlagen zu tun... Alice who...?

Das hier könnte jetzt vielleicht 5% etwas mit den Spielen zu tun haben. Werde ich mir nicht antun. Sieht nach übelstem Trash aus, der halt nix mit Resident Evil zu tun hat.

"Zombie Killer Heroes 2 - Rampage in Vegas" würde genauso zu dem Trailer passen.

Echt schade. Das hat die Marke nicht verdient.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2021)

Wer hat den die Musik im Trailer ausgesucht... boah geht gar nicht. 


Man hat doch genug vorlagen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5TQa_Dk46oI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Das soll sich näher an den Originalspielen orientieren? Hab' mit viel Fantasie Claire erkennen können, von den Locations her auch den Großteil des Trailers nicht (bis auf die offensichtlichen Stellen Eingang Herrenhaus etc., aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Die Charaktere... Waren da Jill und Chris, Barry und Wesker dabei? Hab' sie nicht gesehen...).


Man sieht zumindest Lisa Trevor aus dem Remake von 1.
Die ja eigentlich im Herrenhaus ist (Vor den Ereignissen von Re2)

Ob das insgesamt überhaupt der Vorlage folgt bezweifle ich aktuell.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wer hat den die Musik im Trailer ausgesucht... boah geht gar nicht.


Ja, ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen. So ne Mucke passt überhaupt nicht zur Franchise. RE hat sich in Bildern und Ton immer eher ernst genommen.


----------

